# Simply, how do I deactivate my account?



## Dyllan (Jun 24, 2020)

I cannot find the option anywhere, I'm doing it to change my username.


----------



## Zero&One (Jun 24, 2020)

Mods will change your username. Just ask


----------



## Dyllan (Jun 24, 2020)

How do I manage that?


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 24, 2020)

EnabledLife said:


> How do I manage that?



Mod should be Modding and help You as needed ............


----------



## Dyllan (Jun 24, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## Dyllan (Jun 24, 2020)

Maybe I'm missing something. Do I Dm a mod directly, or is there a way to summon a mod, that I'm unaware of?


----------



## Rory (Jun 24, 2020)

EnabledLife said:


> Maybe I'm missing something. Do I Dm a mod directly, or is there a way to summon a mod, that I'm unaware of?



See that "Report" button at the bottom right of your post? You'd get their attention if you used it. Why not?


----------



## Dyllan (Jun 24, 2020)

Just tried it, hope I don't get banned lol


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 24, 2020)

This thread might help you out: 




__





Please change my username


Id like to replace mine with synthpunk whcih is a cool name... although i think would automatically owe someone money



vi-control.net


----------



## Dyllan (Jun 24, 2020)

Thanks! Just posted there, Wish me luck


----------

